# We're Finally Getting The Little Guy!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Not sure if you remember little Winter, or not, but he's the little guy I've been trying to get out of Santa Clarita for quite some time now. 

Well, thanks to Paula (LynnToole) Winter will be rescued!!! She is going to pick him up tomorrow morning, and come to my house for a visit. Thank God, this has been such a weight on my shoulders, and worry on my mind. 

Thank you Paula!!! You are an angel. Winter and I will never forget you, and your kind heart.

I can't wait to post pics of all involved. I can't wait to meet this little guy. He is only 3-years-old :wub: 

Once again, Paula, you are amazing :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's wonderful! Will he stay forever if you're approved by the visit
tomorrow? I hope so. Let us see lots of pics soon!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> That's wonderful! Will he stay forever if you're approved by the visit
> tomorrow? I hope so. Let us see lots of pics soon![/B]



Brit ~ I'll be fostering him. Paula is transporting. She is really going out of her way on this one. I've never known such a kind person.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow, this is awesome. Paula, you ROCK!!! :rockon: Thank you so much for doing this. And Deb, you know YOU ROCK, too. I hope darling Winter gets a great forever home soon.

Thanks again Paula - you're really doing a wonderful thing.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have a special place in my heart for all the rescue angels who work behind the scenes to get this guys out of shelters in safely into rescue and foster homes.

Everyone involved in Winter's case are heroes IMO!


The Rescue Poem

Once I was a lonely dog,

Just looking for a home.

I had no place to go,

No one to call my own.



I wandered up and down the streets,

in rain in heat and snow.

I ate what ever I could find,

I was always on the go.



My skin would itch, my feet were sore,

My body ached with pain.

And no one stopped to give a pat

Or to gently say my name.



I never saw a loving glance,

I was always on the run.

For people thought that hurting me

was really lots of fun.



And then one day I heard a voice

So gentle, kind and sweet,

And arms so soft reached down to me

And took me off my feet.



"No one again will hurt you"

Was whispered in my ear.

"You'll have a home to call your own

where you will know no fear."



"You will be dry, you will be warm,

you'll have enough to eat

And rest assured that when you sleep,

your dreams will all be sweet."



I was afraid I must admit,

I've lived so long in fear.

I can't remember when I let

A human come so near.



And as she tended to my wounds

And bathed and brushed my fur

She told me 'bout the rescue group

And what it meant to her.



She said, "We are a circle,

A line that never ends.

And in the center there is you

protected by new friends."

"And all around you are

the ones that check the pounds,

And those that share their home

after you've been found."



"And all the other folk

are searching near and far.

To find the perfect home for you,

where you can be a star."



She said, "There is a family,

that's waiting patiently,

and pretty soon we'll find them,

just you wait and see."



"And then they'll join our circle

they'll help to make it grow,

so there'll be room for more like you,

who have no place to go."



I waited very patiently,

The days they came and went.

Today's the day I thought,

my family will be sent.



Then just when I began to think

It wasn't meant to be,

there were people standing there

just gazing down at me.



I knew them in a heart beat,

I could tell they felt it too.

They said, "We have been waiting

for a special dog like you."



Now every night I say a prayer

to all the gods that be.

"Thank you for the life I live

and all you've given me.



But most of all protect the dogs

in the pound and on the street.

And send a Rescue Person

to lift them off their feet."



Arlene Pace - September 18, 1998


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Congrats on your new addition!!! You and the people behind the scens of any rescue are true Heros in my book :wub: ! keep up the great work. :biggrin:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey Deb,
Please remember one thing. You're special, you're an angel, you're such a kind person, also. I wish I could give you a hug!
xoxoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so excited for you, can't wait to see pictures


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Hey Deb,
> Please remember one thing. You're special, you're an angel, you're such a kind person, also. I wish I could give you a hug!
> xoxoxo[/B]


Kerry ~ Thank you so very much. I feel your hugs through cyber-space. You have no idea how much it means to us. Give that precious little Crisse a special hug for me. And little smooches, on the nose, to those two adorable (can they be any cuter) Darla and Fallon :wub: 


Marj ~ I don't remember ever reading that poem. It is beautiful, and so very fitting and true. Rescue is a "circle". A circle of hope, a circle of love.


I know Paula joins me in the "nervousness", and "excitement". I pray he is not too scared. 

Thank you everyone. Please pray for little Winter. And a special prayer for Paula.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: Prayers and love to Paula and Winter for a safe trip.


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

Awwww........I will definitely accept everyone's well wishes, thank you for the kind words. I'm hoping we have a good report to give tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Awwww........I will definitely accept everyone's well wishes, thank you for the kind words. I'm hoping we have a good report to give tomorrow.[/B]


As I said before, rayer: rayer: rayer: all around for a safe and uneventful trip with our little darling.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Awwww........I will definitely accept everyone's well wishes, thank you for the kind words. I'm hoping we have a good report to give tomorrow.[/B]



Okay, it's almost 10:30, and the fluffies, and I, are getting ready for bed. I've been doing this for years, but am still feeling excited and nervous, 

I have a few hours at work in the morning, but it's going to be hard to focus.

WOW!! Little Winter is going to love it. I just know it. We do have to change his name, though. I will leave the "name change" up to you, Paula,. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I can't wait, either, Deb!! We're getting a new member to our family! And speaking of members, do you ever hear about Ringo? (Not to change the subject of the thread - you can PM me if you want!)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Go Winter, Go Paula!! Please let us know that you're safe and sound! And what his new name is!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Not sure if you remember little Winter, or not, but he's the little guy I've been trying to get out of Santa Clarita for quite some time now.
> 
> Well, thanks to Paula (LynnToole) Winter will be rescued!!! She is going to pick him up tomorrow morning, and come to my house for a visit. Thank God, this has been such a weight on my shoulders, and worry on my mind.
> 
> ...



Way to go Deb and Paula. This is the little girl who was kept outside Deb?

Any return phone calls from our other "subject"?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> And speaking of members, do you ever hear about Ringo? (Not to change the subject of the thread - you can PM me if you want!)[/B]



Aww... now you are going to make me feel bad.... About half of my posts are thread hijacks... :brownbag: :blush:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=426554
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :smtease: :smtease: 
Steve, you crack me up!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

All I can say is WOW!!! What a little punkie-pie!!! 

Paula, and her daughter, arrived around noonish. They made good time, not much traffic. She and her daughter are nothing short of amazing!! They took such good care of little Winter. He was already attached to Paula's daughter. I don't think he wanted to stay with me!!!

In any case, he was scared to death to come into my house. He was on his leash, and running from the front door. Of course, the thought of meeting Billy would scare the crap out of any sane dog ~ LOL

So I picked him up, we took off the leash, and I carried him directly upstairs. I already had a little area for him, with a blanket, food, water, etc. I figured it would take about a week for him to feel "at home", but now I've noticed he's had his eye on Lulu!! So I put him on the bed with Lulu and Daisy!! He likes it!! He does, he likes older woman. I am soooo happy. He is such a love. I can't believe how cute he is. I'll post pics on Monday, you are going to die at his cuteness :wub: 

Gotta go, Daisy is bitchin' at me to take her out ~ LMAO


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww what a happy day for him  cant wait to see pics of the little guy!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili: :chili So happy he's arrived and I can tell you've fallen in love already! He sounds like an absolute little doll !!
BUT!! ya mean we have to WAIT! til Monday to see photos???!!!! :shocked: Well that JUST CAN'T BE!! How can we wait that long??!!! :smpullhair: 
Well if it must be it must be...we'll give ya till Monday..after that we'll simply all have to hop on planes, trains, etc and converge on your house and see the little guy for ourselves!  

I'll have to go look up previous thread because I don't recall all the 'details' on this little guy. 

BTW, Marj that poem is so so moving!! I'd not read that one before!


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh my goodness, Deb, I am not surprised that you already have Winter on the bed with Lulu and Daisy! I really did see him already making eyes at Lulu even before I left. I am so happy to have played a small part in Winter's rescue. Deb is amazing, her whole house is completely organized and everything is spotless, and the little fluffs are all so much fun to be around. Winter is off to an excellent new start. Deb, be sure to post updates!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY! So glad that he had a safe trip. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so glad he made it there safely. He sure is a lucky guy to be in your home!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh wow, I can't wait to see the new cute member :chili: :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ This little one is a NUT CASE!! He's cracking me up!! 

As I'm at the computer, he is jumping straight up in the air, to get my attention ~ LMAO

Here's Little Winter:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:wub: :wub: :wub: 

What a little lovebug!

Did I somehow miss his story? Do you know his background?

He is just a doll! I'm sure he will find his perfect forever home soon.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

WOW - Winter is very CUTE :wub: , he looks like he's made himself right at home . Sarah


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

omg omg omg he is so cute! how did i miss this thread?!?!?! what a doll, and i'm sure he loves life in the geriatric wing upstairs, what with all the little old ladies up there to make a fuss (or not, LOL) over him :HistericalSmiley: 

the buttercup sends kisses (you know, from another little old lady) to him. and you, too, she does miss her auntie deb!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

This is the previous thread I found on Winter - hope I did this right.  
He is so cute.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> This is the previous thread I found on Winter - hope I did this right.
> He is so cute.[/B]


Thanks, Linda. I guess I missed that thread.

I'm so glad this worked out for Winter. He's a sweetie and deserves a wonderful home with people who have time for him.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweet, sweet little boy. He's simply precious!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

EGADS! He is absolutely adorable! I'm so glad he had a safe trip. I know he'll fit in just great for his stay with you...especially since he likes older women...hubba hubba! More pictures, please!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> i'm sure he loves life in the geriatric wing upstairs, what with all the little old ladies up there to make a fuss (or not, LOL) over him[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Deb, you have the biggest heart!! :wub: I'm so pleased everything worked out & the little guy is going to get the love & attention he deserves. Who could resist that adorable face!!!!??


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> LOL ~ This little one is a NUT CASE!! He's cracking me up!!
> 
> As I'm at the computer, he is jumping straight up in the air, to get my attention ~ LMAO
> 
> Here's Little Winter:[/B]



He's soooooooooooooo cute !!! - He seems to be "just hanging" all over you like a baby ...... awwwwwwwwww

What a cute face - I hope he is really really happy now poor little thing - can't believe the family didn't have time for him.

He's in good hands now - you are an angel !! :biggrin:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

He is soooooooooo cute!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

oh, he's such a cutie pie!! i hope he finds a wonderful forever home!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! I'm in love!!! :wub: I especially love the photo where he is 'draped' on your shoulder! Missy used to do that all the time! and that precious face! How in the world could his family so readily give him up!!!?? Well they don't deserve him so it is good he is in a loving home!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh My Gosh, he is adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

He's sooooooooo cute, looks like he is walking around with a "happy face" glad to be home!!! Congrats!


----------

